
Facing Immigration Crackdown, Silicon Valley Rethinks Its Dreams - bobosha
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-17/facing-immigration-crackdown-silicon-valley-rethinks-its-dreams
======
SQL2219
These companies need to screen more for motivation rather than pure talent.
Stop with the boiler-plate job descriptions: must have 3-5 years experience
with xyz technology etc. AND I kid you not: must have a minimum of a 3.5 GPA
in STEM - talk about lack of imagination. Put some creative thinkers in the HR
department please!

